# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N6

## ivy

Քանի որ էս դիմակը վերնագիր չունի, դեռ մնում ենք համարներով:

Հաջորդ անգամ անպայման վերնագրեք պատմվածքը:

Դիմակը կբացվի *հունիսի 22*-ին: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է:

...

Խոնավ, գոլ մամուռը բուրում էր հողի ու փտած փայտի հոտով։ Ես նորից խո՜րը շնչեցի հողի տաք, ծանր բույրը։ Այն ես միշտ նմանեցրել եմ շուկայից նոր գնած հողախառը կարտոֆիլի հոտին, որը մայրս արագ լվանում էր, մաքրում ու կարճ ժամանակ անց ամբողջ տունը լցնում տապակած կարտոֆիլի անկրկնելի բույրով։ 
Ես գլուխս դրեցի փափուկ մամուռին, հոգնած մարմինս լարելով ձգվեցի, ապա թուլացրեցի մկաններս՝ զգալով նվվացող յուրաքանչյուր հյուսվածքը։ 

Ջուլին կողքանց պարկել էր դեղնադարչնագույն խաշամին, գլուխը դրել վիթխարի կաղնու մամռոտ արմատին ու անհավատալի կապույտ աչքերը հառել դեմքիս։ Քիչ առաջ տեղացած կարճատև անձրևը թրջել էր նրա սև պուտիկներով բլուզը, որը հպվելով մարմնին, փոքր ինչ թափանցելով ընդգծում էր փոքրիկ՝ սակայն անչափ գեղեցիկ կուրծքը։ 

Շեկ մազերի խոնավացած, չարաճճի փունջն ընկել էր դեմքին, ծածկելով ալ կարմիր շրթներկով ներկած վերին շուրթը։ 
Այսպես՝ այս դիրքով պարկած նա նման էր փոքրիկ, չարաճճի աղջնակի։
Ես փաղաքշանքով ժպտացի, ցուցամատով զգուշորեն հեռացրեցի շեկ մազափունջը։
- Սիրելիս մի քիչ էլ հանգստանանք ու շարունակենք ճանապարհը, լա՞վ։ 
Ջուլին չպատասխանեց։ Նա շարունակում էր նույն հայացքով նայել դեմքիս, ասես ցանկանում էր մոտիկից ուսումնասիրել ինձ։ 

Ես մտահոգված նայեցի երկինքին։ Աշնանային օրն արդեն ավարտին էր մոտենում։ Կապտագորշ, թաց ամպերն այստեղ՝ անտառում ավելի ցածր էին, որ թվում եր թե քսվում են ծառերի սաղարթներին։ Մինչև փայտե հյուղակը, որը ես դեռ անցյալ տարի էի հայտնաբերել, դեռ քառասուն րոպե պիտի քայլեինք։ Ականջներումս աղմուկ էր։ Արդեն ամիսներ շարունակ այդ աղմուկը չէր դադարում, ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ սովորել էի դրան։
- Դե ի՞նչ, հանգստացա՞ր,- ես զգուշորեն համբուրեցի Ջուլիի անձրևոտ, սառը շուրթերը, ապա առանց պատասխանի սպասելու, առույգ ոտքի կանգնեցի,- գիտե՞ս ինչ, արի ես քեզ կտանեմ։

Զգուշորեն ձեռքերս անցկացրեցի թաց տերևներին պարկած գեղեցկուհու տակով, գրկեցի, նրա գեղեցիկ թևը նետելով վզովս։
Չնայած, որ Ջուլին փոքրամարմին էր, բայց ինձ թվաց որ նա բավական ծանր է։ "Ոչինչ" մտածեցի ես,- "եթե հոգնեմ, մի անգամ էլ դադար կտամ" ապա բարձրաձայն շարունակեցի.
- Այս շրթներկը սազում է քեզ, ես այն հատուկ ընտրեցի քեզ համար։ Ների՛ր, անձրևից այն մի փոքր լղոզվել է, բայց խրճիթում դա կուղղենք, լա՞վ։ 
Նա հավանաբար շատ էր հոգնել. անկեղծ ասած ես ինքս էլ, չնայած սովորել էի ոտքով երկար քայլելուն, այս անգամ լավ հոգնել էի։ 

Ես ու Ջուլին փախուստի մեջ ենք։ ՄԵնք սիրում ենք իրար, բայց դա շատերի դուրը չի գալիս, որովհետև չէն  պատկերացնում, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, որ թեկուզ նա տարիքով ինձանից ավելի փոքր է, բայց մենք սիրում ենք իրար։ Դա նրանց սահմանափակ ուղեղը չի կարող ընկալել։ Ես կարդում եմ Ջուլիի ալ կարմիր շուրթերի վրա, որ նա ինձ սիրում է։ Ես դա կարող եմ տեսնել նրա հայացքում, ես կարող եմ նրա սերը կարդալ իր անսովոր կապույտ աչքերի մեջ։ 
- Կարծում եմ ծնողներդ արդե՛ն դիմել են ոստիկանատուն,- ասացի ես, ուղղակի ինչ որ բան ասելու համար,- բայց նրանք չեն գտնի մեզ, լսու՞մ ես, ո՛չ ոք այլևս չի՛կարող բաժանել մեզ։ 
Արդ միտքն ինձ այնպիսի ուրախությամբ լցրեց, որ ես ակամայից սկսեցի բարձրաձայն, լիաթոք ծիծաղել։ 
-Ոչ ոք, լսու՞մ ես, մեզ չի՛ կարող գտնել։ Բոլոր մարդիկ ատում են ինձ, միայն դու համաձայնեցիր իմ կողքին լինել։ Նրանք դեռ երկար կփնտրեն մեզ, մինչդեռ մենք երջանիկ կապրենք մեր փոքրիկ հյուղակում։ 

Անձրևից թրջված հողը փափկել էր ու հեշտությամբ տեղի է տալիս։ Որպեսզի հնարավորինս քիչ հետքեր թողնեմ, ես աշխատում էի քայլել առատորեն գետնին թափված տերևների վրայով։ Խոնավ հողը կլանում էր ամեն ձայն։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց, մենք գրեթե անաղմուկ մոտեցանք հյուղակին։ Արդեն մութ էր։ Թանկարժեք բեռը գրկիս, ուսով հրեցի դուռը, ներս մտնելով նրան զգուշորեն պարկեցրի փայտե կոպիտ թախտին։ Սովոր շարժումով շոշափելով գտա լամպը։ 
Լույսը թրթռալով ցատկեց այս ու այն կողմ, հյուղակի պատերը լիզելով բարձրացավ առաստաղ, մերկացնելով խոնավությունից առաջացած օվալաձև բիծը։

-Այստեղ մենք ապահով ենք։ Ոչ ոք մեզ այսքան հեռվում չի փնտրի,-ասացի ես հոգնածությունից թեթեևակի հևալով։
Ջուլին հայացքը հառել էր առաստաղի բծին։ Ես նայեցի նրա հայացի ուղղղղությամբ.
- Ախ այդ բի՞ծը, դա այստեղ հաճախ տեղացող անձրևներից է,- ես թեքեցի նրա գլուխն իմ կողմ,- դու ավելի լավ է ի՛նձ նայիր, գիտե՞ս, չեմ կշտանում քեզ նայելուց։ Հայացքս սահեցելով Ջուլիի վրայով, նոր միայն նկատեցի, որ նրա ձախ ոտքն առանց կոշիկի է։
- Հավանաբար այնտե՛ղ, անտառեզրին ես կորցրել,- ասացի ես շոյելով նրա դալուկ այտը,- ես մեղավո՛ր չեմ, ինչու՞ էիր ուզում փախնել... ես ուզում էի ընդամենը քեզ իմ հյուղակը հրավիրել... իսկ դու՞... վախեցած այծիկի նման փորձում էիր փախնել։ Ես չէի ուզում քեզ ցավեցնել, ես... ես... ինչու՞ ինձ չես նայում,- ականջներումս հնչող ու գլխումս արձագանքող աղմուկն ավելացավ, դառնալով անտանելի։ 

- Քե՛զ եմ ասում, ի՛նձ նայիր,- ավելի շատ անտանելի աղմուկից բարկացած գոռացի ես,- դու՛ ես մեղավոր, ճչում էիր ամբողջ ուժով... դու՛ ինձ ստիպեցիր... 
Ջուլիի անբնական կապույտ, լայն բացված աչքերը սևեռված էին իմ հետևում՝ պատի վրա ինչ որ մի կետի։ Ձախ ձեռքն անուժ ցած էր կախվել։ Կոտրված եղունգների շուրջ սևին էր տալիս չորացած արյունը։ Նույնիսկ լամպի աղոտ լույսի տակ երևում էին սպիտակ, թավշե պարանոցի վրայի կապտուկները։ 
- Ջուլի՜ ինչու դու ստիպեցիր քեզ ցավեցնել,- ամենակուլ ցասումը նորից ալիք-ալիք բարձրացավ կրծքումս,- ես ընդամենը ուզում էի քեզ խոսել,- բարձրաձայն գոռացի ես, փորձելով գլխումս հնչող ձայները փոքր ինչ լռեցնել,- Ջուլի՜

Երեք օր անց, քաղաքից վերադառնալուց, անտառեզրին տեսնելով բազմաթիվ ոստիկանական ու շտապ օգնության մեքենաները, ինչպես նաև հավաքված հետաքրքրասերների ամբոխը, ես քայլերս ուղղեցի դեպի հարևան գյուղը, գրպանումս շոշափելով ալ կարմիր շրթներկը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Աթեիստ (18.06.2016), Արէա (19.06.2016), Մուշու (18.06.2016), Նիկեա (18.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փաստորեն, մանիակների թեման Ակումբում շարունակում է ակտուալ մնալ  :Jpit: ։ Մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե էն Էրիկի ու Էլիզի պատմության prequel–ն ա  :LOL: ։

Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր՝ չհաշված որոշ թերություններ։ Ի դեպ, պա*ռ*կելը ռ–ով է գրվում։ Կետադրությունն ահագին կաղում էր։ «Ես» դերանունը շատ տեղերում ավելորդ էր։ Օրինակ, առաջին պարբերության վերջին նախադասության մեջ («Ես գլուխս դրեցի...»)։ Ընդհանրապես դերանունները որտեղ որ կարելի է կրճատել՝ առանց իմաստային կորստի կամ թյուրըմբռնման, արժե կրճատել։ Տեքստում էլի կան նմանատիպ ավելորդ «ես»–եր։ 

Անկանխատեսելիության էֆեկտը վատ չէր իրականացված, իմ կարծիքով։ Սկզբում կասկածներ ունեի, որ Ջուլին համր է, կեսերից հետո արդեն սկսեցի կասկածել, որ գուցե մեռած է... Ամեն դեպքում երևի կարելի է հաջողված համարել էդ առումով։ 

Իսկ պատմությունն ուղղակի իմը չէր. չեմ սիրում նմանատիպ գործեր։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.06.2016), Նիկեա (18.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի նեկրոֆիլիա  :Jpit:  Էս շաբաթ օրը նեկրոֆիլիայի օր ա: Անցյալ շաբաթ նեկրոֆիլիայի տեսարանով կինո, հիմա էլ էս պատմվածքը:

Ասեմ, որ ահագին թույլ գործ էր: Հասկանում եմ, որ հեղինակը ջահել ա, ու երևի սա իրա առաջին գործերից ա, բայց մեկ ա, պիտի ասեմ. թույլ էր: Սյուժե ընդհանրապես չկար: էնտեղ, որտեղ պիտի լիներ պատմվածքը, հեղինակը արագ-արագ պատմում ա, որ ինքը պեդոֆիլ ա, թռնում առաջ: Լավ կլիներ՝ էդ մասերը մանրամասն նկարագրվեին, թե ինչու էին ծնողները դեմ էդ տարիքային տարբերությանը: Կլիշեներ լիքը կային (սերը տարիք չի հարցնում): Երկխոսություններն ահավոր անբնական էին, ոնց որ հայկական սերիալներից լինեին: Էդ «դե ինչ» արտահայտությունից կափարիչս թռնում ա: Չգիտեմ՝ որ հաղորդավարից ա դա մոդա դառել, բայց հլը մի հատ ինքներդ ձեզ հիշեք ու հաշվեք, թե քանի անգամ եք էդ արտահայտությունն իրական կյանքում լսել: Էդ էլ թող չափանիշ լինի՝ կարելի ա գրական ստեղծագործության մեջ գործածել, թե չէ:

Էլ չեմ ասում ածականախեղդ էղած տեքստի մասին: Քանի որ էդ իմ սիրած բզիկն ա, մի նախադասության վրա օրինակ բերեմ.



> Ջուլին *կողքանց* պառկել էր *դեղնադարչնագույն* խաշամին, գլուխը դրել *վիթխարի* կաղնու *մամռոտ* արմատին ու *անհավատալի կապույտ* աչքերը հառել դեմքիս։


Ստեղ մենակ կապույտն ու մամռոտը կուտվեն, մնացածներից հրաժարվելու դեպքում տեքստը մենակ կշահի:

Վերջում պամադայի պահը դուրս եկավ:

Ուլուանան արդեն ասեց, որ պառկել ռ-ով ա գրվում, մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ: Բայց ի տարբերություն Ուլուանայի, ահագին շուտ հասկացա, որ դիակ ա ման տալիս (կոշիկը կորցնելու պահից): 

Հեղինակը պոտենցիալ ունի, բայց պետք ա շատ աշխատի: Իսկ առաջին հերթին շատ կարդա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ի տարբերություն Ուլուանայի, ահագին շուտ հասկացա, որ դիակ ա ման տալիս (կոշիկը կորցնելու պահից):


Բյուր, ես էլ եմ էդ ժամանակ հասկացել, որ մեռած ա  :Jpit: ։ Ուղղակի ես դա վերջին մոտ եմ համարում, ոչ թե ահագին շուտ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.06.2016), Smokie (27.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ եմ էդ ժամանակ հասկացել, որ մեռած ա ։ Ուղղակի ես դա վերջին մոտ եմ համարում, ոչ թե ահագին շուտ ։


Դրանից առաջ որևէ նշան չի էլ տալիս  :Jpit:  Ավելին՝ էդ «կողքանց պաՌկելը», թևը ուսին գցելը և այլն հեչ էդ ուղղությամբ չեն տանում, որովհետև դիակն առնվազն մկանների ռիգիդություն ա ունենում, ու տենց հեշտ չի քո ուզած դիրքով դնելը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դրանից առաջ որևէ նշան չի էլ տալիս  Ավելին՝ էդ «կողքանց պաՌկելը», թևը ուսին գցելը և այլն հեչ էդ ուղղությամբ չեն տանում, որովհետև դիակն առնվազն մկանների ռիգիդություն ա ունենում, ու տենց հեշտ չի քո ուզած դիրքով դնելը:


Բայց էդ նշածներդ լավ էլ հնարավոր բաներ են որոշակի սահմաններում, դե, ինքը չի մանրամասնում, որ խորանաս, գցես–բռնես, թե ինչ աստիճանի ա համապատասխանում դիակի հնարավորություններին  :Jpit: ։ Թևը ուսին գցելը հարաբերական կարող ա լինել, պարտադիր չի, որ թևն ուսը գրկի բառացիորեն, «կողքանց» պառկելն էլ էլի ինչ–որ չափով հնարավոր ա։ Ամեն դեպքում էդ պահերն, իմ կարծիքով, հաջող ա արել, նենց են, որ ընթացքում չեն մատնում հերոսուհու մեռած լինելը, բայց արդեն իմանալուց հետո որ հետադարձ հայացք ես գցում, զգում ես, որ հա, էլի, էս մարդն էն գխից էլ դիակի պահվածք ուներ, ո՞նց գլխի չէի ընկել  :Jpit: ։ Թեկուզ, օրինակ, սառը շուրթերը, անընդհատ ինչ–որ տեղ հառած հայացքը, որ ընթացքում կարելի ա ուղղակի այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, բայց իմանալուց հետո ավելի քան բնական ա թվում, որ մեռած մարդու մասին կարող էին լինել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, մոռացա ասել. նաև էն, որ ամբողջ ընթացքում ոչ մի բան չէր ասում, էն դեպքում երբ հերոսն անընդհատ իրան ինչ–որ բաներ էր ոչ միայն ասում, այլև հարցնում, բայց ոչ մի պատասխան, ասենք, գոնե գլխով աներ, ինչ–որ ձայնարկությամբ գոնե համաձայնություն կամ անհամաձայնություն արտահայտեր, բայց չէ, ոչ մի նման բան, բայց միաժամանակ չես կասկածում, որ մեռած ա, ընդամենը տարօրինակ ա թվում պասիվությունը  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց էդ նշածներդ լավ էլ հնարավոր բաներ են որոշակի սահմաններում, դե, ինքը չի մանրամասնում, որ խորանաս, գցես–բռնես, թե ինչ աստիճանի ա համապատասխանում դիակի հնարավորություններին ։ Թևը ուսին գցելը հարաբերական կարող ա լինել, պարտադիր չի, որ թևն ուսը գրկի բառացիորեն, «կողքանց» պառկելն էլ էլի ինչ–որ չափով հնարավոր ա։ Ամեն դեպքում էդ պահերն, իմ կարծիքով, հաջող ա արել, նենց են, որ ընթացքում չեն մատնում հերոսուհու մեռած լինելը, բայց արդեն իմանալուց հետո որ հետադարձ հայացք ես գցում, զգում ես, որ հա, էլի, էս մարդն էն գխից էլ դիակի պահվածք ուներ, ո՞նց գլխի չէի ընկել ։ Թեկուզ, օրինակ, սառը շուրթերը, անընդհատ ինչ–որ տեղ հառած հայացքը, որ ընթացքում կարելի ա ուղղակի այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, բայց իմանալուց հետո ավելի քան բնական ա թվում, որ մեռած մարդու մասին կարող էին լինել։


Մի հատ փորձի կողքի վրա պառկել: Տես քանի մկան ես աշխատացնում: Ձեռքերդ որտե՞ղ ես դնում, ոտքե՞րդ: Ո՞նց ես կարողանում էդ դիրքում քեզ պահել: Ու հիմա պատկերացրու մեկին, ում էդ մկաններից ոչ մեկը չի աշխատում: Միակ բանը, որին հենված ա էդ մարմինը, կաղնու արմատն ա, էն էլ մենակ գլխով: Բա ձեռքերը, ոտքերը: Ու ձեռքն էլ վզին տանել ուղղակի հնարավոր չի: Տո ընդհանրապես տենց ռոմանտիկ ձևով հնարավոր չի գրկելը, որովհետև էլի հազար հատ մկան ա աշխատում: Եթե գրեր՝ շալակած, կհավատայի, որովհետև դա մեռելին տեղափոխելու միակ տարբերակն ա: Բայց ինքը ուշաթափվածի ա նկարագրում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հատ փորձի կողքի վրա պառկել: Տես քանի մկան ես աշխատացնում: Ձեռքերդ որտե՞ղ ես դնում, ոտքե՞րդ: Ո՞նց ես կարողանում էդ դիրքում քեզ պահել: Ու հիմա պատկերացրու մեկին, ում էդ մկաններից ոչ մեկը չի աշխատում: Միակ բանը, որին հենված ա էդ մարմինը, կաղնու արմատն ա, էն էլ մենակ գլխով: Բա ձեռքերը, ոտքերը: Ու ձեռքն էլ վզին տանել ուղղակի հնարավոր չի: Տո ընդհանրապես տենց ռոմանտիկ ձևով հնարավոր չի գրկելը, որովհետև էլի հազար հատ մկան ա աշխատում: Եթե գրեր՝ շալակած, կհավատայի, որովհետև դա մեռելին տեղափոխելու միակ տարբերակն ա: Բայց ինքը ուշաթափվածի ա նկարագրում:


Հենց նոր հատուկ պառկեցի կողքի, ու պարզվեց, որ լավ էլ հնարավոր ա՝ առանց որևէ մկան աշխատեցնելու. նայի, մի ձեռքը տակից առաջ ա գալիս, այսինքն՝ որ կողքիդ վրա որ պառկած ես, էդ ձեռքդ տակիցդ դուրս եկած, մյուսն էլ վրայից առաջ ընկած։ Մի հատ էլ դու փորձի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց նոր հատուկ պառկեցի կողքի, ու պարզվեց, որ լավ էլ հնարավոր ա՝ առանց որևէ մկան աշխատեցնելու. նայի, մի ձեռքը տակից առաջ ա գալիս, այսինքն՝ որ կողքիդ վրա որ պառկած ես, էդ ձեռքդ տակիցդ դուրս եկած, մյուսն էլ վրայից առաջ ընկած։ Մի հատ էլ դու փորձի ։


Փորձեցի  :Jpit:  բա քեզ թվում ա՝ օդի՞ց ա, որ ներքևի ձեռքն առաջ ա գալիս: Մկան ես աշխատացնում: Հետո, ոտքերով էլ ձգվում ես, որ մեջքի վրա չընկնես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փորձեցի  բա քեզ թվում ա՝ օդի՞ց ա, որ ներքևի ձեռքն առաջ ա գալիս: Մկան ես աշխատացնում: Հետո, ոտքերով էլ ձգվում ես, որ մեջքի վրա չընկնես:


Չէ, առաջ գալու համար հնարավոր ա մկան չաշխատեցնել, ես ուղղակի ոտքերի մկանները հաշվի չէի առել. հա, նոր հասկացա, որ առանց ոտքերի մկանների էդ դիրքը պահել իրոք հնարավոր չի  :Jpit: ։ Սխալվել եմ։

Ամեն դեպքում էդ մի պահը կարելի ա անտեսել պատմվածքում, էն առումով, որ դա կարելի էր հանել, ու առանձնապես բան չէր փոխվի ստեղծագործության մեջ, կամ թեկուզ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով անել էդ նկարագրությունը, ավելի չեզոք ու բան չասող։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, առաջ գալու համար հնարավոր ա մկան չաշխատեցնել, ես ուղղակի ոտքերի մկանները հաշվի չէի առել. հա, նոր հասկացա, որ առանց ոտքերի մկանների էդ դիրքը պահել իրոք հնարավոր չի ։ Սխալվել եմ։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում էդ մի պահը կարելի ա անտեսել պատմվածքում, էն առումով, որ դա կարելի էր հանել, ու առանձնապես բան չէր փոխվի ստեղծագործության մեջ, կամ թեկուզ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով անել էդ նկարագրությունը, ավելի չեզոք ու բան չասող։


Կարելի էր ի վերջո մեջքի վրա պառկել կամ ընդհանրապես պառկելու դիրքի մասին ոչինչ չասել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարելի էր ի վերջո մեջքի վրա պառկել կամ ընդհանրապես պառկելու դիրքի մասին ոչինչ չասել


Հա, իհարկե։ Բայց դե բոլորը հո քո պես բժիշկ չեն, որ տենց մանրամասներ հաշվի առնեն  :Jpit: , մարդն իրա պատկերացմամբ գրել ա, խիստ չդատենք, հատկապես որ էդ պահը տենց եսիմինչ վճռական դեր չուներ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, իհարկե։ Բայց դե բոլորը հո քո պես բժիշկ չեն, որ տենց մանրամասներ հաշվի առնեն , մարդն իրա պատկերացմամբ գրել ա, խիստ չդատենք, հատկապես որ էդ պահը տենց եսիմինչ վճռական դեր չուներ։


Հա բայց մեկ ա կողքանց բառն ավելորդ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա բայց մեկ ա կողքանց բառն ավելորդ ա


Դրան ոչ ոք բան չասեց  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Micke

> Դրանից առաջ որևէ նշան չի էլ տալիս  Ավելին՝ էդ «կողքանց պաՌկելը», թևը ուսին գցելը և այլն հեչ էդ ուղղությամբ չեն տանում, որովհետև դիակն առնվազն մկանների ռիգիդություն ա ունենում, ու տենց հեշտ չի քո ուզած դիրքով դնելը:


Ես կողքի վրա պառկած/ընկած դիակներ շատ եմ տեսել, ու իրանք կողքի պառկելու հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեին, իրանք չգիտեին որ իրանց մկաններին ռիգիդությունա պետք։ Չէ իրանք ուղղակի պառկած մնացել են ու իրանց էդ դիրքում էդքան էլ վատ չեն զգում։ Նույնը թևը ուսով գցելը. ես ինչքան հասկացա նա աղջկան նոր էր խեղդամահ արել՝ այնպես որ մահից հետ էլ մկանները դեռ բավական ժամանակ մնում են փափուկ։ Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց մի քանի ժամվա մեռել շատ եմ տեսել, այնպես որ թևը հնարավոր է ուսով նետել։ Կոնտեքստում դա տղամարդն է անում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, առաջ գալու համար հնարավոր ա մկան չաշխատեցնել, ես ուղղակի ոտքերի մկանները հաշվի չէի առել. հա, նոր հասկացա, որ առանց ոտքերի մկանների էդ դիրքը պահել իրոք հնարավոր չի ։ Սխալվել եմ։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում էդ մի պահը կարելի ա անտեսել պատմվածքում, էն առումով, որ դա կարելի էր հանել, ու առանձնապես բան չէր փոխվի ստեղծագործության մեջ, կամ թեկուզ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով անել էդ նկարագրությունը, ավելի չեզոք ու բան չասող։


Է՜հ, Ան... Ես էլ, քեզնից ոգևորված, փորձեցի կանգնած մեռել ձևանալ, ու պատկերացրու, ստացվեց...
Իսկ հիմա ստացվում է, որ սաղ սխալ եմ արել... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հա բայց մեկ ա կողքանց բառն ավելորդ ա


Բայց եթե տակի թևը կտրեք, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Ես փորձեցի, կտրած թևս հեչ չէր էլ թմրում :Ok: :

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էն, որ դիակ ա, հենց սկզբից հասկացա, բայց հերոսը էդքան էլ նեկրոֆիլ չի, աղջկան փախցրել, պահել էր, իսկ երբ վերջինս փորձել էր փախնել, ստիպված սպանել էր։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (19.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Հավեսն էր  :Smile: 
Դիակի դիրքը քննարկելն ինձ էստեղ էդքան էլ կարևոր չի թվում:
Ինձ անհանգստացնողն էստեղ ոււղղագրությունն ու կետադրությունն էր. մանր-մունրը՝ դեռ ոչինչ, բայց կոպիտ սխալներն ուղղակի անթույլատրելի են: 
Գրելու մեջ դա առաջին պայմանն է. պիտի գրագետ լինել: Հետո նոր գալիս է տեխնիկան, սյուժեն և այլն:
Անպայման պիտի լավացնել գրագիտությունը, թե չէ մնացածն արդեն անկարևոր է դառնում:

----------

Micke (21.06.2016), Sambitbaba (20.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Դիմակը կբացվի վաղը: Էլ ով ինչ ունի ասելու  :Smile: 
Կամ կարող եք փորձել հեղինակին գուշակել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ դուր չեկավ, դե նման թեմաներն ինձ համար չեն...

Նիկեայի մոտ ուրիշ էր. համ անակնկալի բերեց, համ հարյուր տոկոսանոց խաղ կար ու շատ-շատ կենդանություն, և նույնիսկ ոչ թե կայծ, այլ բոց: Այստեղ ուղղակի պատմություն է, իսկ դա ինձ չհետաքրքրեց:
Բայց, ինչպես զգուշացրել էի Նիկեային, նման թեմաները կրկնելը շատ է վտանգավոր: Ասածս ոչ միայն նրան էր վերաբերվում...

Հեղինակը նորեկի տպավորություն է թողնում:

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ՝ Micke  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հեղինակ՝ Micke


Դժվար էր գլխի ընկնելը։ Դե, մեկը ես իր գրածներից մեկ էլ էն Հիտլերի մասին պատմվածքն էի կարդացել, ու թե՛ թեման, թե՛ գրելաոճը շատ տարբեր էին։ Չնայած նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ էդ երկուսը մի ընդհանուր բան ունեին, այնուամենայնիվ. երկուսի վերջում էլ անկանխատեսելիություն կար, որն ստիպում էր պատմությունը սկզբից մինչև վերջ վերանայել  :Jpit: ։ Գրելաոճի առումով, կարծում եմ, լուրջ առաջընթաց կար նախորդ պատմվածքի համեմատ. շարադրանքը շատ ավելի կենդանի էր, չձանձրացնող ու ահագին զերծ նախորդ պատմվածքի հնաոճ ձևակերպումներից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դժվար էր գլխի ընկնելը։ Դե, մեկը ես իր գրածներից մեկ էլ էն Հիտլերի մասին պատմվածքն էի կարդացել, ու թե՛ թեման, թե՛ գրելաոճը շատ տարբեր էին։ Չնայած նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ էդ երկուսը մի ընդհանուր բան ունեին, այնուամենայնիվ. երկուսի վերջում էլ անկանխատեսելիություն կար, որն ստիպում էր պատմությունը սկզբից մինչև վերջ վերանայել ։ Գրելաոճի առումով, կարծում եմ, լուրջ առաջընթաց կար նախորդ պատմվածքի համեմատ. շարադրանքը շատ ավելի կենդանի էր, չձանձրացնող ու ահագին զերծ նախորդ պատմվածքի հնաոճ ձևակերպումներից։


Իմ մտքով անցավ, որ կարող ա ինքը լինի: Միակ բանը, որ հետ պահեց էն էր, որ տպավորություն էր՝ ահագին ջահել ա էս գործի հեղինակը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ մտքով անցավ, որ կարող ա ինքը լինի: Միակ բանը, որ հետ պահեց էն էր, որ տպավորություն էր՝ ահագին ջահել ա էս գործի հեղինակը


Ինչի՞, դու գիտեի՞ր, որ Micke–ն մեծ ա տարիքով  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞, դու գիտեի՞ր, որ Micke–ն մեծ ա տարիքով ։


Հա, զգացվում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Micke

> Հա, զգացվում ա


Ինչքան հասկացա քեզանից ընդամենը մի քանի տարով եմ մեծ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան հասկացա քեզանից ընդամենը մի քանի տարով եմ մեծ


Հա բայց 17-18 տարեկան չես էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Micke

Ժող ջան շորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար։ Էս թաբլետս մեկ-մեկ իր սեփական կյանքովա ապրում, այդ պատճառով էլ հաճախ տառասխալներ, օրինակ ն տառի հաճախ պակասելը։ 
Ես չգիտեմ ինչի, սխալներն ավելի լավ երևում են էն ժամաակ, երբ արդեն հրապարակված է։  :Think: 
Կետադրությանը վերաբերվող քննադատության հետ համաձայն եմ ու պետք է ավել ուշադրություն դարձնեմ։

----------


## Micke

Ինչ դիակի կողքի վրա պարկած լինելուն է վերաբերվում, Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Թարմ մեռելին կարելի է կողքի վրա դնել։ Ասում ես ավելի շուտ ուշաթափվածիա նկարագրում։ Նոր մեռածը ուշաթափվածից շատ չի տարբերվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ դիակի կողքի վրա պարկած լինելուն է վերաբերվում, Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Թարմ մեռելին կարելի է կողքի վրա դնել։ Ասում ես ավելի շուտ ուշաթափվածիա նկարագրում։ Նոր մեռածը ուշաթափվածից շատ չի տարբերվում։


Հա, առաջին ժամերի ընթացքում: Բայց էս նկարագրությունից թարմ մեռելի տպավորություն չէր թողնում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, առաջին ժամերի ընթացքում: Բայց էս նկարագրությունից թարմ մեռելի տպավորություն չէր թողնում:


Ինչի՞, հո՞տ էիր առնում վրայից  :LOL: ։ Օրինակ, ինչո՞վ էր ոչ թարմ մեռելի տպավորություն թողնում։ Կոնկրետ կասե՞ս, հետաքրքիր ա։

----------


## Micke

> Հա, առաջին ժամերի ընթացքում: Բայց էս նկարագրությունից թարմ մեռելի տպավորություն չէր թողնում:


Ինչի չե՞ որ։ Ինքը իր զոհին ոչ այնքան վաղուց էր խեղդելխ որ նույնիսկ չեր նկատել որ կոշիկի թայը չկա։ Ինքն էլ ասումա որ անտառեզրին կարողա կորցրած լինեսխ երբ ինձանից էիր փախնում։ Էն որ ասումա մենք փախուստի մեջ ենք ու ծնողները երևի (երևի և ոչ թե հաստատ արդեն ստիկանություն են դիմել։ 

Էս ստորակետ ու փակագիծ նորից իրար խառնվեցին։ Չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞, հո՞տ էիր առնում վրայից ։ Օրինակ, ինչո՞վ էր ոչ թարմ մեռելի տպավորություն թողնում։ Կոնկրետ կասե՞ս, հետաքրքիր ա։


Հա, հոտ եմ առել  :Jpit:

----------


## Micke

> Հա, հոտ եմ առել


Բյուր ջան էդ փորի գազերն էին։ Թարմ մեռելները թսում մսում են  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ դիակի կողքի վրա *պարկած* լինելուն է վերաբերվում, Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չեմ։


ռռռռռռռռռռռռ  :Angry2:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.06.2016), Աթեիստ (23.06.2016), Ուլուանա (23.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> ռռռռռռռռռռռռ


օյ օյ օյ, իհարկե ռռռռռռ :Blush:

----------


## Smokie

Ճիշտն ասած Ջուլիի լռությունից ես զգում էի, որ խեղճը չկա: :Sad:  Լավ էր նկարագրված ու գրված, հետաքրքիր էր:  :Smile:

----------

Micke (27.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Ես աչքիս հենց սկզբերի մասերում եմ հասկացել, որ մահացել ա: Երբ լռում ու նայում էր, արդեն սկսեց կասկած արթնանալ: :Smile:

----------

Micke (27.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ճիշտն ասած Ջուլիի լռությունից ես զգում էի, որ խեղճը չկա: Լավ էր նկարագրված ու գրված, հետաքրքիր էր:


Շնորհակալ եմ Սմոկի ջան:  :Smile:

----------

